# L1 alarm!!



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Well after a couple of years without missing a beat my l1 has started bleeping, it's a tanked series 1 but has plenty of water in it,

started when I ran it through a wemo, now removed( as I read on the londium forum maybe it's because it's not getting enough power)

but it it persists, normally when it's been siting idol for a while, then stops when I release some steam and the heating element kicks in

any ideas?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Is the beeping coming from the tank sensor? If so, take the water tank out and re-seat it. If this doesn't work, take the panels off and check the sensor connection underneath. Had this problem - bit of jiggling around with the sensor, solved it.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Not sure, never heard the tank Alarm, normally the pump makes a hell of a buzz when it's low on water,

will give it a go cheers


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I use mine via a Wemo with no issues

I would do as above. If all else fails drop Reiss a message, he will happily help you


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah I will, actually never had the back of so will be interesting to see inside, was going to wait for the upgrade kit


----------

